# RegCleaner



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

New ... least I think it is ...

Introduction

With RegCleaner, you can easily remove obsolete registry entries from software that you may have deleted ages ago.

What does RegCleaner do?

RegCleaner deletes registry entries. You can delete DLLs with the Shared DLLs feature, and shortcut files with the Startup feature. You don't even have to know what the registry actually is to be able to use RegCleaner.

Click here

Savvy 

Anyone ever use this before??


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

Hope someone has used this & will tell us about it.



Savvy


----------



## robcaro (Nov 14, 2001)

I have it, but I haven't used it yet. I am a little skeptical of using it until someone with a little knowledge about it reports their usage on this thread. It seems to be a little complicated to me.


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

to me as well...thats why I made this thread ... 
if it works like it should , then its a great tool to have. 
We'll see 


Savvy


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

Yeah it works fine..........

Just use it with some caution if you use the Auto-Clean feature sometimes reg cleaners that are turned loose to just "Auto-Clean" everything will clean a little deeper than they should as some stuff "Auto-Cleaned" may turn out to be a "Shared DLL" that some other prog needs to run.........

It should have an Undo feature and if that's the case you can always put it back to the prior state before you turned it loose to do it's thing.

Use it and read the help file thingy before you do you'll be Okay with it.

If you really think you need to screw around with the reg just remember to back it before you mess with it........... 
I know you know that, but someone else may not so it is for that reason I mention that here.

I've got a couple of great registry specific links that you should read, and if you like I'll post them.

DS


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

OK please do.... actually I know very little about backing up anything. i told you my last pc was a toy!

Savvy


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

You have chosen to read first....therefore you have chosen wisely grasshopper.....

http://www.pcnineoneone.com/howto/regback2.html?

http://www.regedit.com/

.....The first site will teach you the path to travel, the second site will put you back on the right path if you did not read well grasshopper..........

We've many more charts to help map out your paths of travel when dealing with the registry, this is a good start for this journey at this time.

*"Success is a Journey, Not a Destination"*

DS


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

Thank you so much

LOL... I think

DS ... Check the link out again... I find its unreachable.
http://srana.virtualave.net/winreg/wr9.htm


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

ooops sorry, yes I did see that and I tried to replace it with two other links who have "gone south" as well.........

...........these registry links are almost as predictable as the registry itself. LOL

I think you've got plenty there to steer you in the right direction....

DS


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

I've used it for a couple of years and I like it a lot.

It's very useful if you want to get rid of software that has been incompletely uninstalled, or of which the uninstall string in Programs add/remove has disappeared, and you don't feel like going into Regedit and delete things there.

It also has a standard Registry cleaner: Tools/Registry Cleanup/Do them all)
This errs on the cautious side: it has an 'ignore list' (Options/registry/Cleaner/Ignore List) that excludes all Microsoft/windows/Office stuff, plus things that have been reported as proven to be tricky. You can edit it yourself, and add stuff you don't want to be touched.

It has a number of other interesting options.
Check it out!

And it does make backups of everything it removes, and as long as you hang on to those, there's not much risk involved.

MS RegClean does a better job in getting rid of 'orphaned' keys in HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT, and I use both programs in tandem.

It's wise to tread carefully though.

More computer problems are caused by people using Registry Cleaners or removing 'unneccessary' files, than by people who don't.... 

Grtz,


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

Is there a way to do this right? it looks complicated!



Savvy


----------



## Lyn Patterson (Nov 2, 2001)

TonyKlein- 

I have been using MS RegClean but I had a look at Reg Cleaner , the Software section, and saw it listed lots of applications I have long since got rid of. If I don't fiddle with anything else, would I be safe in deleting all the applications I know I've uninstalled? Why hasn't MS RegClean done it already?

Thanks.

Lyn


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

The RegClean by MS was simple... you clicked & it ran... this one is totally different isn't it ... least as far as setting it up goes.

Savvy 

I'm a little skeptical of it


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

Does anyone know where I can download MS RegClean

I have not been able to find it.


Savvy


----------



## Paul Nagel (Sep 19, 1999)

Go to the following link at Cnet and you can be linked to MS's site for RegClean 4.1a. If the link does not work, a search at Cnet for regclean will take you to the download page.

http://download.cnet.com/downloads/0-10106-100-881470.html

http://www.cnet.com


----------



## Lyn Patterson (Nov 2, 2001)

SavvyLady -

You are so right - with MS RegClean it is so simple - I run it now and again and if it finds errors I just go yes, fix them - and its all over. This other way looks very involved. As I asked TonyKlein, I thought I might just do the software bit. There are lots of things listed that I know I uninstalled eons ago .

Lyn


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

Thank You so much... just got back & saw the address & went straight to it & have ran it already.

Many thanks... 

Savvy


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

I don't think Im going to keep the other one... well maybe after I investigate it a litlle more


Savvy


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

The other one's good too, and does other things as well. It hardly occupies any disk space, so I'd advise you to keep it.
Post here, if you've got something to ask about it. 

Greetz,


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

Tony I kept it...but haven't studied it well yet


Savvy


----------

